
When I'm Gone - uptown
https://medium.com/@rafaelzoehler/when-i-m-gone-f1611ceb759f
======
sm1234
Reminds me that life is too short. Make most of what I have right now.

------
a3voices
Thoroughly disturbing article since it reminds me that my parents will die one
day. And I will have to experience it most likely. Ugh. I f*ing hate the
future.

~~~
maibaum
Thank you for the heads up

